# Weed or grass?



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Can someone help me with identifying this? The stems are very thick and sharp, like walking on straw. At first I thought it was just some sort of tall fescue, but I don't think so. I have quite a bit of it in my backyard.


----------

